# BMOQ in Kingston for ROTP/RMC ??



## tabernac (10 Feb 2009)

I've heard from my squadron CoC that the 2012 class will be doing BMOQ at CFB Kingston this summer, in place of doing it at the Mega.

Anyone outside the RMC circle heard of this? I know last summer there were rumours we would be doing IAP in Kingston, but those turned out to be baseless.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2009)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> I've heard from my squadron CoC that the 2012 class will be doing BMOQ at CFB Kingston this summer, in place of doing it at the Mega.
> 
> Anyone outside the RMC circle heard of this? I know last summer there were rumours we would be doing IAP in Kingston, but those turned out to be baseless.



Where would you propose that they run this?  There are Schools at CFB Kingston that are full and accomondations and facilities are scarce, even at RMC.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Where would you propose that they run this?  There are Schools at CFB Kingston that are full and accomondations and facilities are scarce, even at RMC.



Hoochies/Mod Tents on the front lawn  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Where would you propose that they run this?  There are Schools at CFB Kingston that are full and accomondations and facilities are scarce, even at RMC.



Cots in the drill hall.


----------



## tabernac (10 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Where would you propose that they run this?  There are Schools at CFB Kingston that are full and accomondations and facilities are scarce, even at RMC.



Don't get me wrong, I dislike the very notion that it would be run from CFB Kingston without the establishment of a permanent officer training school. Bring back Chilliwack !


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Cots in the drill hall.



Where would the Cadets (not O/Cdts) play?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Where would the Cadets (not O/Cdts) play?



They (the Cadets) use RMC in the summer.

Otherwise, I was going to say there's a playground across the highway.


----------



## MJP (10 Feb 2009)

From an email I recieved a week or so ago regarding IAP/BOTC;

*CFLRS will be running serials of IAP/BOTP commencing May 4, May 11,
> May 18. For the May 4&11 there will be an Anglo and franco platoon for
> a totla of 5 serials avail to SEM.
> 
> 2. The course are 75 trg days and includes both IAP and BOTP, so if
> your pers are availabe for the duration they will get the full meal
> deal. If they already have IAP they will join the serial about
> mid-course for the last portion and take BOTP*

Instructors (and space to teach) across the CF are at a premium so I would doubt that there would be a course in Kingston.  It makes more sense to hold them in the Mega where it can all be consolidated with the proper equipment and whatnot.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Where would you propose that they run this?  There are Schools at CFB Kingston that are full and accommodations and facilities are scarce, even at RMC.



CFSCE is building more barracks, don't know how many each will hold but there is one block that will probably be done this summer. That will relieve some of the pressure off of the base accommodations but you're right, there are not enough facilities here to deal with all the students, especially when reserve training ramps up in June.


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Feb 2009)

The aforementioned BMOQ courses are slated to run at CFRLS in St. Jean. Good try though.

CFR FCS


----------



## ScottS (10 Feb 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> The course are 75 trg days and includes both IAP and BOTP...



I think people were discussing this elsewhere, but this adds to the rumours that BMOQ will only be 11 weeks this summer.  How would this work?


----------



## Barts (11 Feb 2009)

ScottS said:
			
		

> I think people were discussing this elsewhere, but this adds to the rumours that BMOQ will only be 11 weeks this summer.  How would this work?



In our SEM briefing in September, it was mentioned that there was a plan in the works for a 'supercourse' of 11 weeks duration.  The concept was that training 6 days per week, as well as lengthening the training day by several hours would cut down the overall length of the course.

Since then, I haven't heard anything else about it.


----------



## MJP (11 Feb 2009)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The aforementioned BMOQ courses are slated to run at CFRLS in St. Jean. Good try though.
> 
> CFR FCS



Which is in the bolded content, plus I totally agree with having the BOMQ in Kingston as wishful thinking


----------

